# moving to N Cyprus.



## cazaustralia (Jun 22, 2008)

Hubby & I moving to N. Cyprus, looking for a place to settle.
We're a feral mix of Ozzy & Brit. 
Spent the last 9 years travelling in the Asia Pacific region.
Would be happy to find a place with a mix of expats & locals.
Been entertainers in resorts in Thailand for past 2 years and 
also English teachers (TEFL)

Anybody in N. Cyprus care to say a Hi.'

Regards
Caz


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Caz,

Although not in N. Cyprus, just want to say hello and welcome to the forum.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## cazaustralia (Jun 22, 2008)

well now you've got me interested...our 1st. choice to settle was actually Central America, even got as far as signing a contract to buy a property there until the seller let us down plus got other warning signs. We still have a couple of months before an actual move ... so.... please tell us more about where you are.... expat community etc....our minds are still open


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

cazaustralia said:


> well now you've got me interested...our 1st. choice to settle was actually Central America, even got as far as signing a contract to buy a property there until the seller let us down plus got other warning signs. We still e a couple of months before an actual move ... so.... please tell us more about where you are.... expat community etc....our minds are still open


What a difference between Cyprus and Argentina 

Well, where do I start? If I had the time, I would write a book!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a look at the rest of the world forum where I have posted a lot about Argentina. Once you have read this forum, just post there and I can answer your questions better.

I can tell you that none of my family (including three teenagers) miss the UK. We are very very happy here - the best thing we ever did.

Regards

Michelle

PS hubby is Argentine


----------



## cazaustralia (Jun 22, 2008)

Only thing is... we're used to living in the tropics.... you seem to be a long way south of the equator.... what are your tempeatures? (not medically speaking)...

xx caz


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

cazaustralia said:


> Only thing is... we're used to living in the tropics.... you seem to be a long way south of the equator.... what are your tempeatures? (not medically speaking)...
> 
> xx caz


Hi Caz,

Buenos Aires reaches the high 30's and is extremely humid. Most of the population of BA runs away during the months of December and January. You need to have air-conditioning in BA. Although the winter for me is mild, the locals always complain. It is still normally about 12 degrees during the winter months and most days the sky is blue and the sun is shining. Today is a perfect example. In fact this year, it has been spring like weather up until the end of May. Our autumn was better than the Spring in the UK

As Mar del Plata is 250 miles south of BA, the weather is normally a few degrees lower then BA. Obviously, the further south you go, the cooler it gets.

I have been told by many people that the best weather is in Mendoza, towards the north of the country - it is extremely dry, but does have a lot of snow in the winter.

I hope this helps.

Michelle


----------



## cazaustralia (Jun 22, 2008)

Michelle, We made contact when I was in Australia a few months ago, We are now in Costa Rica and are looking at visiting Argentina in a few weeks/months time.... I would be pleased if we could chat with you again.
it would be nice if we heard from you now that we are on the move
regards,
carol


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

cazaustralia said:


> Michelle, We made contact when I was in Australia a few months ago, We are now in Costa Rica and are looking at visiting Argentina in a few weeks/months time.... I would be pleased if we could chat with you again.
> it would be nice if we heard from you now that we are on the move
> regards,
> carol


Hi Caz,

Please feel free to ask any questions, but we should start our own thread over in the rest of the world forum, so as not to hijack this thread.

Regards

Michelle


----------

